# intake swapping question



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just ordered a stage 2 ported intake from Jeremy Formato and I was just wondering when I swap the intake out would I need to get new injector o-rings or is it possible to just reuse the old ones?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem reusing the old ones, but new ones are cheap and take no time to put on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

lube them a little bit so you don't pinch them


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah. I thought they may be fine since the car isnt really old and only 36000 miles. The parts store is only a few miles away if i think i need new ones.


----------

